# Wanted: floating lid for a 55 gal drum



## Whombat3 (Aug 27, 2009)

Does anyone know who might make a stainless steel floating lid with a inflatable gasket at the edge to fit a 55 gal barrel that has a 22.5 inch, (57cm)inside diam. I've seen them on the commercial fermenter tanks but making a 1000 liters of wine might piss of the ATF so I want something a little smaller.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2009)

They make much smaller variable capacity tanks! They go down to 30 liters and then go to 50, and 100, 200, and 300 and so on. Here is a place that offers the 100 liter and could probably oreder a smaller one for ypu if you wanted.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=8042


----------



## Lakewood Wines (Oct 4, 2009)

We use 55 gallon open top HDPE Drums in our small winery. We ferment and age. We racke with a stainless body pump with poly impeller. When we age we purge the headspace with argon.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Oct 24, 2009)

Whombat3 said:


> Does anyone know who might make a stainless steel floating lid with a inflatable gasket at the edge to fit a 55 gal barrel that has a 22.5 inch, (57cm)inside diam. I've seen them on the commercial fermenter tanks but making a 1000 liters of wine might piss of the ATF so I want something a little smaller.


I'm thinking if you found a machine shop to cut your disk at about 21", the solution to your inflatable gasket might be as simple as a bicycle inner tube fastened to the rim of the disk.


----------



## Lakewood Wines (Oct 24, 2009)

*Floating lid 55Gallon Drum*

I assume you are using a straight side 55 gal drum. They are a little less than 22" Radius, But they have a lip which precludes a solid insert. The seals are available from StT Patricks in texas http://www.stpats.com/index.htm. We are working on a cross linked PE Foam lid which would be able to be installed past the lip and would be food safe. Will let you know when we finish the prototype


----------



## Old Philosopher (Oct 24, 2009)

I usually check before posting in older threads. Whombat joined Aug 27, asked this question, and hasn't been back. I have to assume he got his/her answer elsewhere, and this thread is dead.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 24, 2009)

Maybe but its nice to get links like this and it might help someone else if it has been answered and actually I found something on that link that will help a freind of mine and I already pmed him with it so thanks Lakewood.


----------

